# T-Saver should be called...



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

REAR END SAVER! I just made one of those bone head mistakes that we all do now and then.

Pressed the wrong name on the back of a customer's hockey jersey. As I was peeling the backing off, I realized what I had done.

I had ordered T-Saver a few months ago to have on hand...my thought then was "this is something that when you need it, you need it right now".

Well, I'm here to tell you it worked like a charm. If you do vinyl, and you don't have tee saver on hand, do yourself a favor and order some!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes Michele I agree, I have used mine a few times.  It sure is worth the price.


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience using T-Saver to remove opaque transfers? I manage to screw one of them up more often that I choose to reveal.


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

Ken,

Aside from the one mentioned above by Michele, Badalou has a video on YouTube about it that may help you out.

*[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Du2woSgngZI[/media]*

Or... if you look at the very bottom of this page, there's an area that has similar threads about it too, or, any subject in any thread for that matter. 

Randy


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

Randy, I guess I didn't say that right. I've seen T-Saver used for removing vinyl. I was wondering if it can be used to remove opaque transfers heat applied to a t-shirt...like IronAll For Darks, etc., etc. And was looking to see what anyone who has tried that might have experienced.


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

kpk703 said:


> Randy, I guess I didn't say that right. I've seen T-Saver used for removing vinyl. I was wondering if it can be used to remove opaque transfers heat applied to a t-shirt...like IronAll For Darks, etc., etc. And was looking to see what anyone who has tried that might have experienced.


No, you said it right, I read it wrong! 
Sorry, I assumed, I wasn't thinking.
COEDS will be along soon, I'm sure, he'll have answer for you on that probably, it's his product.

Carry on Ken, I'll just go to bed. heh

Randy


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

No problem...I assumed it was me, cause lately what I think is clear makes no sense to anyone else!! LOL


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

kpk703 said:


> Has anyone had any experience using T-Saver to remove opaque transfers? I manage to screw one of them up more often that I choose to reveal.


THE Opaque transfer is a vinyl sheet. I have not used t-saver on them, but I'm sure they would work. I have been meaning to expeiment, but haven't. ... JB


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

JB my concern was whether any of the material that's added to the vinyl to absorb the ink might react in a bad way. There's gotta be someone out there that's tried it. I'd be glad to experiment for you...hint..hint


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

People have also posted other ways of removing opaque transfers just by putting a standard sheet of printer paper on top and heating it in the heatpress, then pulling off after heated. If you use the search at the top of the page you can find the posts that refer to this. I would just search for removing opaque transfers, and you will probably find the information  Hope this helps.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

sunnydayz said:


> People have also posted other ways of removing opaque transfers just by putting a standard sheet of printer paper on top and heating it in the heatpress, then pulling off after heated. If you use the search at the top of the page you can find the posts that refer to this. I would just search for removing opaque transfers, and you will probably find the information  Hope this helps.


 I was searching for the answer. I 'm glad you found it. I suggest trying the paper(it's way cheaper) and more accessible. .... JB


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Here is the thread where Luis tells how to do it  http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t57434.html, there is also another member on there that also had success using this method. I would give it a try, it seems to work.


----------

